# looking for a graphics card sticker



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2006)

I have purchased aa Sapphire Radeon X800GTO , and it comes with a female in black and white!  I've seen it called the fireblade card if that helps. the reason I ask is that I want to get the exact sticker to put on the corner of my case . If i did it right there should be an attatched photo of the character in question any leads would be helpful as ATI and Sapphire have been no help so far.   thanks!


----------



## POGE (Apr 29, 2006)

I really doubt its gonna happen.  Your best bet would be to get a high resolution scan and have a sticker custom made.  Shes ugly anyway.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2006)

like at a print shop?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2006)

why does it have to always be so hard to get what u you want with p/c's ? all theese mod sites and they all produce the same 20 stickers


----------



## POGE (Apr 29, 2006)

Get a high resolution scan, and upload it here. They will make you a high quality custom decal.
http://www.vinzdecals.com/cgi-bin/customdecal/createsticker.pl


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 29, 2006)

thx a bunch poge finally someone comes thro with some helpful info


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 29, 2006)

What about using this pic m8?  I think this would make a nice X800GTO case graphic / badge  






Also these guys on eBay make really nice custom PC case badges from pictures you provide, get in touch with them and see if they can help you 

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZfunkyputers


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 29, 2006)

WHy would he need to scan it when he has a good pic of what he wants on the net


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2006)

thanks guys and the pic is awesome Hookey street...also good thought to just send them a link from sappire to copy the pic for me........once again you guys are all over it thanks


----------



## HookeyStreet (Apr 30, 2006)

sneekypeet said:
			
		

> thanks guys and the pic is awesome Hookey street...also good thought to just send them a link from sappire to copy the pic for me........once again you guys are all over it thanks



Your welcome m8


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2006)

Cant beat a good custop logo of a semi naked Kate beckinsdale!!!!!


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Apr 30, 2006)

Dude! No sticker needed! 

Check this stuff: http://www.metku.net/index.html?sect=view&n=1&path=mods/coloured_appliques/index_eng

It rocks! And will save you some money


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 4, 2006)

Juggernaut1987 said:
			
		

> Dude! No sticker needed!
> 
> Check this stuff: http://www.metku.net/index.html?sect=view&n=1&path=mods/coloured_appliques/index_eng
> 
> It rocks! And will save you some money



that looks awesome... I will do that if the case i get has a windows.


----------



## drade (May 4, 2006)

Wow, all you do is print cut, and just tape it or past it? It looks great!


----------



## bruins004 (May 4, 2006)

Great find....I am sooo going to do this....It looks even better than with the stickers, plus you have unlimited options....Very nice find (give this guy a pat on the back).

Will post up how it looks once I put the computer together...Now I just have to learn better wire management...Hmmm can anyone help with that?

The problem with the wire management is my new case has very limited space behind the motherboard tray and I prob. cant get too many of the unused wire behind there.  Plus there are a lot of wires from the temp. control.  So where do I put all of the wires I use/dont use.  I usually hide the wires I dont use in unused bays in the front.  But could I put the wires that I go to the GPU, back fan, etc. near the back of the case (Should I line them on the bottom of the case or tape them down)?  Thanks a bunch


----------



## drade (May 4, 2006)

bruins004 said:
			
		

> Great find....I am sooo going to do this....It looks even better than with the stickers, plus you have unlimited options....Very nice find (give this guy a pat on the back).
> 
> Will post up how it looks once I put the computer together...Now I just have to learn better wire management...Hmmm can anyone help with that?
> 
> The problem with the wire management is my new case has very limited space behind the motherboard tray and I prob. cant get too many of the unused wire behind there.  Plus there are a lot of wires from the temp. control.  So where do I put all of the wires I use/dont use.  I usually hide the wires I dont use in unused bays in the front.  But could I put the wires that I go to the GPU, back fan, etc. near the back of the case (Should I line them on the bottom of the case or tape them down)?  Thanks a bunch



Well first, cable ties will make all clumped up wires four controller ect help A TON. Hide wires behind anything really, behind drive bays, in the middle of drive bays ect. I would actually tape them down, if you have a window Hide the wires on the edges (like is the window goes off to the case color)and all youll see is inside the comp, but when you open that pc all the wires iwll be hiddin behind those ecthed out areas were there is no window making alot better. Im doing a clean up this up coming monday, And im taking out a ton of wires I dont use, And im cable ties them, then taping them with electrical tape behind components so they will stay, and no one will see them. I have the same issue limited behind the mobo, but behind and in between drive bays I have a TON of area to hide cables, I actually taped them aong side the case so you cant see them till you open the case (Its very hard to close to the case sometimes  But thats all right, ask anymore questions if I didnt thorougly help, Im very good at hiding cables lately, also it all depends on the case sometimes.


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (May 9, 2006)

I found that link ages ago and thaught it was cool so I bookmarked, I still have to do the mod myself though  

Its very easy to do but I have to do exams now. There is just no time to mod 
As to wire management: 
Do the stuff drade mentioned. Be creative. And for the cables you just cant hide (like the power cables)...

Get spiral wrap.
Do your wirering and after you are done with that start packing the wires together with spiral wrap. I prefer white but you can get it in lots of colours. Get enough so you dont get stuck with ugly parts that arent couvert like I have. It will make the cables that are still visible look less ugly, and it gives better airflow. 

One more tip: I still have PATA HD's so no funky little HD cables for me. I got some nice uv reactive IDE cables and a UV cathode. The trick to make it look nice is to do your power wiring first and after that put your nice UV reactive cables "over" them. The powercables will be behind the UV cables so they arent that noticible.

I'm still experimenting on wire management myself so if I have new ideas ill post them here to.  Good luck! 

And if anybody has the "pic in window" mod done please post pics


----------



## Ketxxx (May 10, 2006)

Get a picture of a real chick - preferably naked, that would make a much better sticker imo


----------



## FLY3R (May 10, 2006)

Yeah that thing is really ugly..


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (May 11, 2006)

Its about the mod, not the pic... The mod is cool


----------



## sneekypeet (May 18, 2006)

ok guys here is where i ended up! got rid of the ugly chick and went for the run and gun look! thanks again guys for all the help and the bashing that changed my mind...lol
keep up all the good info...i hope the pic i attatched worked out


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 18, 2006)

nice case same one as mine but I've modded the crap out of it.


----------



## drade (May 18, 2006)

sneekypeet said:
			
		

> ok guys here is where i ended up! got rid of the ugly chick and went for the run and gun look! thanks again guys for all the help and the bashing that changed my mind...lol
> keep up all the good info...i hope the pic i attatched worked out




Wow thats really sweet!


----------



## bruins004 (May 18, 2006)

So what kind of paper did you put behind it and what did you use (printer, ink, etc.).  I want to do one as well and was just curious.  Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (May 18, 2006)

the whole idea came from PVTCaboose(many thanks by the way), he sent the link earlier in the thread. I used what was at hand for me. I have a plain HP 1401 all in 1 printer with stock ink . It also help that my lady is into scrapbooking, which gave me "free" things to use. I just took a sheet of
velumn(frosted plastic in 8.5-11 inch) stuck it in the printer. worked great image worked just like the sight said. then I applied cardstock paper behind it to show of the detail and make the image stiff. the reason i used heavy paper is twofold, one it made the pic rigid because my window was too big to use the "sleeve" they advise. Also it helped in the fact it was thick enough so no light gets through. Hope it works out for you.....PS get and extremely sharp hobby knife to cut makes all the fine work lots easier!!!


----------



## bruins004 (May 18, 2006)

Where can you get velumn paper from?


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (May 18, 2006)

It wasn't PVTCaboose...

It was me  

Well it doesnt matter. The sleeves and paper, they suggest in the article, is available at any local office equipment store.

I've been terribly busy with my other mods on my case but the next one will be this. Ill upload the pics as soon as its done.

Happy modding!


----------



## sneekypeet (May 19, 2006)

many appologies to the Jugernaut...also many thanks to you then!!!  the velumn u can get at a craft or hobbie store or send a lady to the scrapbooking shops to get it for u. it wasnt that i couldn't find the sleeves the dont come as big as my window!


----------

